
Docker Compose for Rocker - nikolay
https://github.com/grammarly/rocker-compose
======
ericclemmons
I've been interested in Docked for a while, as we have dozens of WordPress
sites we work on with individual Vagrant machines.

The up/down/provision/destroy lifecycle is time-consuming, and the size adds
up.

The docs for this project are _fantasic_ in that I could read it and
understand what it does and _why_.

This is one of the few (like fig) Docker-ish projects that actually seemed
approachable due to the docs.

